# 1992 Nissan Sentra XE Performance Parts?



## TektronicDream (Sep 9, 2005)

I've spent the last couple of hours searching for a exhaust system for my 1992 Nissan Sentra XE 1.6L. Sadly, I haven't had any luck, all of the exhaust systems that I've found are for the 2.0L Nissan Sentra Se-R. I was wondering do they even make a exhaust system for the 1992 Nissan Sentra XE?

I've also been searching for a good intake system for the 1.6L Sentra... I've also had no luck... 

Please Help


----------



## GA16DEHORNET (Aug 29, 2005)

keep looking on this site, cause each question has been answered at least 400 times, btw there is an exhaust post about 5 threads down so search a bit.


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

Best intake is a free one.  Best bang for the buck!


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Whatever exhaust fits a 1.6 fits a 2.0. The are the same from the cat back.
Look for a used JWT POP. Thats your best bet.


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

stromung makes an exhaust for the 1.6, mossyperformance.com has them with and without a resonator.


----------



## nvd sentra se (Sep 25, 2005)

u can also try ebay


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Hotshot makes some good headers for the GA16, and Pacesetter has some available, as for whole exhaust systems, I have no idea. I have a bored exhaust manifold to 3" exhaust piping to Silverline performance muffler... sounds good and performs even better. People are surprised.


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

I can now say from experience the car feels quicker with freed-up headers. I have a cracked exhaust manifold and she REALLY picks up and goes on the highway now.  I should dyno this car.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

its "header" people. 

Just goto a local muffler shop and have them make a 2 inch exhuast from the catback. It's usaully pretty cheap, around 60 bucks or so. That will free up some of that exhuast. Cheap ass intake off ebay works to.


----------

